# Possum control?



## Blakem (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello, I've recently had a Opossum problem in my backyard. In the last week, 3 baby opossum have been killed by my dog. I live in a small country town within the city. I've only ever seen dead opossum on the side of the road, so this is new to me. 

I don't have any places for them to hide, so I'm not sure why new ones come back. I don't leave food out, all of the areas under my house are blocked, And, my tortoise are closed up every night. Two nights ago, I noticed an adult opossum on my fence, and I scared it off, momentarily I'm sure. I think it was looking for its babies. I tried to relocate one that was pretending to be dead, but it came back the next night. 

I'm sure theirs no way around it then coming into my yard, but I was wondering if those who've had experience might know why they keep coming. And maybe any suggestions as to how I can possibly create an unwelcoming yard. 

My dog stays in with me at night and last night's baby covered him in fleas! It was not fun to get them off. 

Sorry if this is the wrong area to place this thread. Moderators are more than welcome to place it in the appropriate area. Thanks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 13, 2015)

They ARE eating something.
They are nocturnal and wouldn't spend the energy returning for no reason.
They can and will eat almost anything. They prefer it dead and stinky but they will also eat alive and kicking. As well as fruit.


----------



## Blakem (Jun 13, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> They ARE eating something.
> They are nocturnal and wouldn't spend the energy returning for no reason.


I wonder what though. My neighbor said that they eat her left out cat food. Maybe it's the neighbor? I've been there since December, and nothing has changed.


----------



## leigti (Jun 13, 2015)

If the neighbor is providing a steady source of food you will never get rid of the possum. Short of shooting them. I would talk to your neighbor about putting away the cat food.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 13, 2015)

Opossum are not territorial. They wander in overlapping circular patterns, getting farther and farther away from your property with each circle. They may be in your yard for a week or so, but after that will be in someone else's yard. For a couple weeks I had opossum poop in my box turtle waterers, but never any dead or injured box turtles. Not to say they wouldn't eat a turtle, just that they haven't ventured that way here. You can trap them, but if you wait eventually they will be gone.


----------



## Blakem (Jun 13, 2015)

I will talk to her about it. But why now if she's always done it? My grandma lived in my house for two years and never had a problem, that she was aware of.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 13, 2015)

I had a rescued baby opossum that I kept until it was big enough to fend for itself. I can honestly say that I never gave it ANYTHING that it did not eat.


----------



## Blakem (Jun 13, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had a rescued baby opossum that I kept until it was big enough to fend for itself. I can honestly say that I never gave it ANYTHING that it did not eat.


Alright. Well I sure hope they relocate! I'll pick up any vegetable dropping that I see daily. Thanks for the help.


----------

